# Please I need some surrogacy informations



## Chiaretta (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone ,

I would like to know if anyone of you knows if it's legal to post for surrogacy on the internet and how it works the laws in UK.  

Thanks to everyone

Kind regards

Chiara


----------



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Chiara

It is illegal to advertise for a surrogate or to be a surrogate in the UK.

Hayley x


----------



## Chiaretta (Jun 19, 2007)

HJW said:


> Hi Chiara
> 
> It is illegal to advertise for a surrogate or to be a surrogate in the UK.
> 
> Hayley x


ah  thanks Hayley!
and what can I do to help a couple having a child? is there something that is not aganist the law that I can do?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I would advise that you speak to a surrogacy organisation in italia.


----------



## Chiaretta (Jun 19, 2007)

Tony said:


> I would advise that you speak to a surrogacy organisation in italia.


Thanks for your answer but unfortunately it is illegal in Italy  I spoke with an american organization but then I figured out that it was too far you know 

Thanks anyway! 

Chiara


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Perhaps surrogacyuk.org can help?

/links


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

i would definetly look in to the above agency. 

They will be able to advise you further and point you in the right direction.  

Was it host surrogacy or straight surrogacy you were looking at doing ??

T xx


----------



## Chiaretta (Jun 19, 2007)

**Tashja** said:


> Hi hun
> 
> i would definetly look in to the above agency.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for Gestational Surrogacy. 

Thanks for the informations, Tony.


Chiara


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

It's not illegal to be a surrogate in the UK, but it is illegal to make a profit out of it - so you can't charge the intended parents (other than reasonable expenses) and organisations which act as agencies putting infertile couples and surrogates together for profit are illegal.  There are some not-for-profit organisations which put people together so you might want to contact one of them - I'd contact the organisations mentioned above.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

